# My Vacation At Hampton Beach



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, we are going on vacation for a week and half July 29, at Hampton Beach, i'm camping at TideWater campground, it's our 10 years at that campground. Love that place, i know for a fact that the owner is sometime a bit grumpy, because she is really severe on the rules and it OK with me. Campground at 2 miles to the beach and have a pool. The only down side about Hampton beach is the water ( soooooo damnnnnn cooooold ). Good shopping in the area (wife pfff), and a nice cigar shop cuse i love a good cigar around the fire.

See Ya at the beach.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy....


----------

